
Florida used to be where Americans came to die. Now it smells of national decay - vixen99
http://www.spectator.co.uk/2017/02/i-went-to-see-disney-world-and-saw-a-dying-country/
======
ntw1103
The article starts out talking about Florida, but ends just talking, in a very
opinionated way, about President Trump. The title is misleading, and I don't
see what this has to do with the focus of hackernews.

